# Yet another, First Time Fattie! - ***UPDATE***   Success!!   Q-View Posted!



## ricka77 (Apr 15, 2015)

This weekend, will finally open my 2015 smoking season.  It's been a real crap Winter, and I hated seeing a ton of snow on my smoker and my grill.  I still have snow in my front yard...but the deck is cleared, the WSM 18 is setup, the supplies have been checked..

It must be smoking time!

I'll be making a sort of cheeseburger fattie.  I'm thinking 2Lbs of beef, 93% lean, mixed with a bunch of spices, and the stuffed with cheese and minced steak, all rolled up and wrapped in the awesomeness that is bacon.  I think I'll use a Center-Cut bacon, shredded cheddar, salt, pepper, basil, paprika, mustard powder...maybe a few others.  I like to change my burger spices up, get some variety.

How long to smoke it for?  Or is it better to just plan on waiting for an IT of 165 before resting?

Also, should it go right on the grill or in a pan?

And, anything in drip pan?  Beer?  

Q-view of course will be uploaded...

I'm so hungry now..lol

-RickS


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi there!

To answer your questions, here's how I smoke my fatty :biggrin:

Make your bacon weave first on top of plastic wrap 

Take your ground meat (any kind) and place in a ziplock bag I want to say is the 5 gallon size and seal the bag up making sure there is no air. Flatten the meat out then cut the bag open,  season with your favorite seasoning then fill your fatty then roll. 

Place the roll on top of the weave. 

Roll the weave on top of rolled meat. 

Wrap it in plastic wrap and refrigerate for an hour. (What your doing is solidifying the bacon for a bit so the fatty cooks evenly, not necessary though)

Unwrap and place on perforated pan (like those grill pans for fish; or take an aluminum pan and poke holes through it) you want the heat to circulate around the fatty and the fatty drips a lot of grease so you can put an aluminum pan on the bottom cooking grate Insert your thermometer inside the fatty 

Prep the wsm for a short cook @ 250*ish 

Then cook to temp. 10* below temp start to brush BBQ sauce if desired. 

Take off the grill and let it rest. Do not cover. If you cover it the bacon gets soggy and the meat dries out. 

This is how I make mine, I'm sure there are different ways but this is how I learned. Let us know how yours turns out and take pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sounds like you have a tasty plan. Yes you need to cook to the proper IT. Time will vary depending on the pit temp you're smoking at. You may find that if you use lower temps, the bacon may not be done when you hit 165. A simple fix to this is to fire up your oven and broil the fatty (pay attention and flip. Or throw it on a hot grill.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 16, 2015)

R77, Type fatties in the search bar above and  you'll see all kinds of ideas and recipes,  they are delicious !


----------



## timberjet (Apr 16, 2015)

Don't forget the pickles, you gotta have pickles in there too!


----------



## ricka77 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks guys...  I'm excited for this weekend!  My wife likes her "burgers" cooked plain, so I'll let her add whatever she wants after it's ready.

I'll rolling the fatty up tonight, and will let it sit in the fridge until it goes on the rack.  

I'm going to use one deep foil pan, with a shallow perforated pan on top.  That way it doesn't sit in the fat as it cooks, and I can make a nice au jus afterwards, thickened to a gravy...


----------



## ricka77 (Apr 18, 2015)

An absolute success!!!  My Wife and I were savoring every last bite to the very end.  We ate almost the entire fatty!  It was beyond my wildest expectations...  I will be making this again more than a few times this year!













F1.jpg



__ ricka77
__ Apr 18, 2015


















F2.jpg



__ ricka77
__ Apr 18, 2015


















F3.jpg



__ ricka77
__ Apr 18, 2015


















F4.jpg



__ ricka77
__ Apr 18, 2015


















F5.jpg



__ ricka77
__ Apr 18, 2015


















F6.jpg



__ ricka77
__ Apr 18, 2015


















F7.jpg



__ ricka77
__ Apr 18, 2015


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yummy!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## b-one (Apr 19, 2015)

The hat sure looks tasty,nice work!!


----------



## disco (Apr 25, 2015)

The only thing bad about this fatty is I didn't get to taste any. Good job, sir!

Disco


----------

